# Interview with Graham McNeill



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Heretics, it has been a while since last I roamed the dark and bloodstained halls of Heresy Online but I have come to offer an opportunity.

Next week Tuesday I will be interviewing Graham McNeill over Skype for Bookspotcentral.com (the site I write and review for) and I was wondering if there were any questions that you guys wanted to put to him?

Why do I come to this forum? Because when I frequented this forum it was always a pleasure and I want to return the favour.

Bring on the questions!


----------



## SuperSquid (Feb 5, 2011)

I would love to hear if he has any projects planned for maybe writing books on the successor chapters that can be found in the imperial armor books (like the ones in the Badab War series).


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd like to know what inspires him to write, and if he feels any affinity for any of the characters he writes for.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

A great start, keep 'em coming!

Though I will say that some of the questions asked will be questions I've already written down myself. However, I've no doubt that you guys will provide plenty that I haven't thought of.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I asked him if Angel's Exterminatus was an Iron Warrior novel, he said they are "heavily featured." Does he think he would like to do one exclusively for them?


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Hi, can you please ask him why he changed the timeline of Magnus's warning in The Outcast Dead?????????????????


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Does he still plan to write a Honsou series of novels? And if so when does he estimate he'll start?


LotN


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Ask him how much he charges to write short stories on commission.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Any information concerning _Angels Exterminatus_ would be welcome, as would his response to the criticism levelled at _The Outcast Dead_ in regards to Magnus's warning screwing with the chronological timeline of the Heresy.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

That's a great start! Any more?

Please do show the link to any other forumites who might not have come across the thread.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> Ask him how much he charges to write short stories on commission.


Are you serious? 

Is there something going on behind the scenes? Why not email him and ask directly? If you're serious that is.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Phil73805 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Is there something going on behind the scenes? Why not email him and ask directly? If you're serious that is.


Nah not seriously, its just a question I put to lots of the authors. Jonathan Green sells himself short


----------



## Stabed (Aug 4, 2010)

Few questions that i have been curious about.

Firstly given that he already knew that Horus had rebelled, why were the Space Wolves sent after the Thousand sons rather than the others. 

Secondly i spoke to Graham at a book signing in GW Cardiff just after a thousand sons came out and he mentioned an idea they were thinking of where the legions were made in such a way that each was vulnerable to one of the other legions. So that if a particular legion turned there would be a specific legion sent after them. Hence the Thousand sons being vulnerable to Space Wolves. But since then i have sort of got the impresion that they had moved away from this and the Space Wolves were the go to legion to deal with all the others. So was just wondering if this had superseded the other idea now.

Sorry apologies that the last question was so wordy.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Does he plan to write/help write any of the future codex's? Any information that follows that logic tree (when, how, which one, etc.)


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

What happened to this?


----------



## Stabed (Aug 4, 2010)

I think it is on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oY3C2Bj0lf0#!

but i could only hear graham side of the convo, which was quite strange, so i gave up with it


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

could you ask him if he plans to do any more fourth company novels with Uriel?


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Please, please, please ask him what the deal is with Fulgrim.

Is that really him back in his body, and if so why he felt the need to undo the tragic ending of _Fulgrim with_ a short story in _The Primarchs_?

If it is, was he responding to fan displeasure at having Fulgrim's body stolen from him, did GW make him do it, did he feel it made Fulgrim a better character?

Some clarification would be great as many of us here at Heresy have expressed our disappointment if that really is the 'Real' Fulgrim back in control of his body rather than the Laer Daemon.

*EDIT*

Shit, looked at the date, I'm waayy too late. If someone gets the chance at one of those conventions they really should ask him personally what is going on with the character.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Can you ask him about the Emperors children - maybe he will kill some of the bastards at least, because after reading the Wraith of Iron i have a feeling that all bad guys will survive. And what about the new Mechahicus story in Horus Heresy setting? Some new novels about Uriel and Honsu? Will you write new Apostle story in Sabbat Worlds Crusade second anthology? When do we read at last about the big naval action again?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If anyone has listened to the review could you tell me if my question about a series of books on Honsou was asked, and where it is in the video?


LotN


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the big question everyone has missed : As one of the "big writters" at BL, does he have any clue how much longer the Heresy is going to continue. Also does he have any idea if they are going to write about the aftermath in any detail?

Of all the major traitors who survive the heresy, which one is his favorite? Which one does he think they should have let die and be done with it?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The Heresy has been going on for about six years now, and I doubt it will be over before another six have passed. Given the popularity of the setting, I have a hard time imagining BL passing up on the potential of a subsequent series set in the "Scouring" era.


----------

